# I'm BACK!! and have space!!



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Was not sure where else to put this as this is quite appropriate. So now that I have finished moving into the new farm, I have unlimited space. Sure wish that my budget was!

I have three boxes of aristo flex and am getting 4 more and possibly 8 more. we shall see if the Intel bonus is as much as I hope. Anyway, I will be making several areas where there are towns and a few industrial areas. I will be separating them with long space in between (a dream of mine). So now I have to consider site preparation. I need to ensure that I have a good foundation for the track. I don't really wanna just lay the track on the ground (on top of roadbed) like I did before.

I will begin with a giant loop and get that in and running. Then I will begin laying switches and make things a little more interesting. Then yards and then some of the finishing stuff like a roundhouse.

Glad to be back.

Oh ya, DCC with the remote super cheif. 8 Amp version already in house.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You have Space?







It's the last frontier







Hang on to it


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Ken!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Don redid his layout with plastic ladderwork. Came out real nice, his name on here is 'Trains'. Might look it up, or he may guide you to his postings about it. Welcome back indeed.


----------

